# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PICKIT3 un PIC16F1704

## sharps

PIC16F1704 datasheetā ir teikts, ka PICKIT3 supportē šo mikreni. Pieslēdzu, bet
nekā. PICKIT3 v3.10 support listē nav dotā mikrene. Kas par figņu? Vai kāds ir arko līdzīgu saskāries? Viens datasheets iet pretī otram.

----------


## abergs

Ar PICKIT3 neesmu darbojies, bet pickit2 varēja ielādēt atsevišķi tādu "device file" ar jaunākiem kontrolieriem.

----------


## sharps

Kā to dara?

Paproveju jaunu projektu MPLAB 8.92 versijā. tur šis 1704 čips arī netiek atbalstīts ar PICKIT3. Met ārā infu 

PICkit 3 detected
Connecting to PICkit 3...
PK3Err0038: Failed to initialize PICkit 3.

Failed to properly connect to PICkit 3


Kaut kāda figņa. Viena manualī saka ka atbalsta, bet cits saka ka nē fig tev.

----------


## abergs

Ar PICKIT3 vispār neesmu saskāries.
PICKIT2 logā Tools>>Download Pickit2 operating system >> kaut kāds tur PKVxxxxx device file 
un tas arī bija pasen...

P.s. varbūt kas derīgs.

----------


## sharps

Jā tieši man ir tāda pat problēma. Tiku to MPLABX instalējis, bet neesmu viņu apguvis vēl. Būs jāpamēģina ar to MPLAB IPE. Sākumā tiešām domāju ka tur kāda IDE un IPE druskas kļūda, bet izrādās ka tā ir jauna programmēšanas vide.

Vakar pa taisno 1704 pieslēdzu pie PICKIT3 caur PICKIT3 softu nu nekādi nevar atrast. 877A čipu atrod. Šovakar paprovēšu pēc forumā aprakstītā.

----------


## sharps

> Ar PICKIT3 vispār neesmu saskāries.
> PICKIT2 logā Tools>>Download Pickit2 operating system >> kaut kāds tur PKVxxxxx device file 
> un tas arī bija pasen...
> 
> P.s. varbūt kas derīgs.


 
Nocakarējos, bet centra netieku. MPLAB IDE viņu neatrod. PICKIT3 atrod un vecos čipus var ieprogrammēt, bet 1704 neredzās. Pilnīga putra galvā. Laikam rīts gudrāks par vakaru.

----------


## sharps

Palasījos šeit.
PICKIT2 kā tāds jau labu laiku netiek apdeitots. Par to arī pārliecinājos meklējot "pk2 device file.dat". Neviena no versijām vairs nesuportē PIC16F1704. Ir kaut kāds dat failu editors, bet sapratu ka tā ir bobīša čakarēšana. Tātad PICKIT2 aizmirstam.

Atgriežamies pie PICKT3. MPLAB IDE v8.92 vidē tiek atrasts PICKIT3. Savienojas ar to, bet tomēr neredz to dzelzi 1704. Izmet 28 un 29 kļūdu. PICKIT3 atbalstā neredzu to 1704. Uzrāda sarkanas bumbas zaļo bumbu vietā. PICKIT3 v3.10 arī tas pats. Midrange sarakstā parādās tikai jaunākie18xx čipi. Veco 877A čipu redz un pat saprogrammēt varu. Tas pašlaik īsumā. Pastudēšu vēl to manis doto linku. Tur pāris interesantas lietas izlasīju par to PIC3OS pāršūšanu un reversēšanu uz MPLAB.

Provēju arī pameklēt device failu priekš PICKIT3 ar 1704 atbalstu, bet arī bez rezultātiem.

PS
Beigās nočakarēšos un nekā. Negribās tagad jaunu čipu meklēt, kam ir supports PICKIT2 un 3. Šis 1704 ir pietiekami kompakts ar I2C un USART atbalstu un aizvieto manu 688 pēc pinouta.

----------


## sharps

Īsāk sakot nav viss tik vienkārši ar to PICKIT 3. Forumā izlasīju šādu infu. Jārok tālāk.


*Eex*
Участник
Сообщения: 1457




13-11-2013 14:21



*pavel-pervomaysk*, "нормального" софта не существовало в его оффициальной версии. PicKit3 был заявлен как дэбагер и Микрочип не затруднился на изготовлении отдельной оболочки для программатора. В составе MPLAB-X есть софт "Integrated Programming Environment", который и есть среда программирования. Были оффициальные потуги сделать программатор, но они его называли "scripting tool" (приложил), который так и не рискнули выпустить в свет. В качестве предупреждения: в PicKit3 заливаются несколько прошивок, которые обеспечивают его совместимость с MPLAB, Scripting tool-ами и другими оболочками. Так вот к этим прошивкам надо привыкнуть - не всегда можно из чужой среды загрузить прошивку и работать с ней (MPLAB может не найти PicKit3 с чужой прошивкой). Прилепленная программа имеет кнопку "Revert To MPlab mode", которая выгружает из PicKit3 другие прошивки и активирует основной загрузчик ( существует несколько загрузчиков внутри разных прошивок) из которого MPlab может загрузить свою среду в PicKit3. Прилепленная прога способна видить PicKit3 с любой прошивкой. 
Надеюсь помог .

----------


## sharps

Īsāk sakot uz PICKIT3 arī neatradu PIC16F1704 čipa programmēsanas iespējas. Kā tad to s...u var ieprogrammēt?

----------


## M_J

Ja man būtu tāda vajadzība, visticamāk uzlodētu kādu no programmatoriem, kas atrodami Aberga norādītā foruma otrajā atbildē http://picpgm.picprojects.net/index.html

----------


## sharps

> Ja man būtu tāda vajadzība, visticamāk uzlodētu kādu no programmatoriem, kas atrodami Aberga norādītā foruma otrajā atbildē http://picpgm.picprojects.net/index.html


 
Iespējams ka ta arī būs jādara. Nu kaut ka neticās ka nav risinājums. Gan jau ka ir. Parakšos. Tikmer izlīdzēšos ar PIC16F688 bez harwariskā I2C.

----------


## egilssk

Kādas problēmas uzinstelēt MPLAB X. Tur viss strādā.
Un vēl nesaprotu, kāpēc jālodē programators, ja par normālām naudiņām var nopirkt PICKIT3.

----------


## sharps

Egil tur jau tā lieta ka izmantoju PICKIT3. MPLABX uzrāda ka viņš atbalsta PIC16F1704, bet reāli tomēr neatrod to čipu. Citus čipus atrod.
Varbūt tu esi provējis 1704 čipu?

----------

